

New flynn.io site - magnusgraviti
https://flynn.io/

======
actsasbuffoon
The docs are wonderfully readable. The writing is clear, concise, and devoid
of fluff. Great work!

------
magnusgraviti
It seems they added docs from github repo and updated site design.

~~~
danielsiders
The new design is in preparation for the first "real" release of Flynn in a
few weeks (with accompanying docs). Stay tuned, we'll email the mailing list
and make a lot of noise when things are ready!

~~~
magnusgraviti
Awesome! Thank you for such great news!

------
jonny_eh
It doesn't say where I can download it or try it out.

~~~
magnusgraviti
I noticed that too. They have demo video but the project is still work in
progress.

The other interesting thing here is that they use Go inside.

~~~
danielsiders
The first "real" release is coming up in the next few weeks. The proof of
concept demo we released in December is updated semi-regularly and available
here: [https://github.com/flynn/flynn-dev](https://github.com/flynn/flynn-dev)

Not long to wait for the real thing!

